# Eheim 2217 canister filter questions



## pyrrolin

My first cansister filter is rena xp3, which has separate baskets for each area, I have sponges on the bottom, then I have my bio media, then optional carbon, then at the top filterfloss stuff and this setup works for me and I like it.

I just got a eheim 2217 and it is just one large area and I'm trying to figure out the best way to use set this up.

I like having a sponge for the main junk, is there one made for this filter? Is there any problem with usng media bags in these filters to help keep it organized more? I would like to have a sponge at the bottom, then bio media and then optional carbon and then floss if possible. Would this setup work for this filter?

It came with a lot of the stone bio media which is fine and I will probably use this as I already have it and there is lots of it. I use dollar store pot scrubbers in my rena xp3 along with the little bit of the star things that came with the rena. I might add a few of these into the eheim also if that would work.

Anyone able to assist with tips?


----------



## xriddler

my eheim filter setup is plastic bottom holder stand thingy then it is bio media then blue sponge then substrate balls then filter floss then carbon(if you need it) and final is the other plastic holder. I use media bags they work fine in this. I only have one bag for my ball substrate and one bag for my bio media. I suggest getting two bags for each though as mine are pretty bulky and was hard to put back into the filter. I have a prefilter though so its not that dirty in there for me but when i didnt have a prefilter it got dirty quite fast. 

i have no idea about pot scrubbers but you can always give it a try if you want.


----------



## Y2KGT

There are several different ways to set up an Eheim Classic 2217 filter.

In the picture below you'll see three configurations with the first on the left being the most common.

You should have a green plastic screen on the bottom to keep the media off the bottom of the filter, followed by the Eheim MECH, then the blue course sponge, then the Eheim SUBSTRATpro and then the filter floss and finally another green plastic screen to keep the media from touching the top/motor.

In the third picture you can start with the green plastic screen and then the Eheim MECH followed by 5 blue course sponges.










You can buy any missing media from Angel Fins and they're making deliveries in the GTA on Sunday March 10th with the following stops:

•9:45 a.m Carpool parking lot - 401 and Regional Road 25 (Milton)
•10:15 a.m. Starbucks - Hurontario St and Britannia Rd (Mississauga)
•11:00 a.m. Future Shop (parking lot near Pet Value) - Weston Rd and highway 401
•11:45 a.m. Chapters - Kennedy Rd and highway 401 (Kennedy Commons)
•12:30 p.m. Swiss Chalet - Whites Rd and highway 401 (Pickering)
•1:00 p.m. Bâton Rouge - Thickson Rd S and highway 401 (Whitby)

http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_..._28228&zenid=51b4e7c3fbe3a5908cdc63ba338f4187
--
Paul


----------



## pyrrolin

Can you skip the mech stuff and just put in a sponge without problems?


----------



## Y2KGT

pyrrolin said:


> Can you skip the mech stuff and just put in a sponge without problems?


Yes you can just like in the middle picture however the mech cylinders help to deflect the flow of the water to all parts of the filter rather than the closest to the inflow tube.
--
Paul


----------



## dock

Where would the best place be to add purigen to the 1st picture? After the blue sponge? before filter floss?


----------



## Y2KGT

dock said:


> Where would the best place be to add purigen to the 1st picture? After the blue sponge? before filter floss?


I place my purigen (prepackaged) between the filter floss and the green plastic screen at the top. It should be the last media in the filter.
--
Paul


----------



## Darkblade48

Y2KGT said:


> I place my purigen (prepackaged) between the filter floss and the green plastic screen at the top. It should be the last media in the filter.
> --
> Paul


+1. This is the way to do it. I also use Purigen and it seems to work very well.


----------



## dock

Y2KGT said:


> I place my purigen (prepackaged) between the filter floss and the green plastic screen at the top. It should be the last media in the filter.
> --
> Paul





Darkblade48 said:


> +1. This is the way to do it. I also use Purigen and it seems to work very well.


Okay. Thanks.


----------



## xriddler

I Have tanned water and i feel like polishing it up with purigen but ive read that it extracts alot of nutrients for planted tanks is that true? My tank is dirted thats why its quite tanned with three pieces of driftwood. I also use 2217 eheim canister filter


----------



## pyrrolin

what is Purigen? that just a carbon filter or is it the polishing filter?

I like to find the cheapest way to make my filter run well. I don't much care about doing things the way the manufacturer recommends as they are the ones who also sell the media.


----------



## xriddler

purigen is a water polisher. and it sucks up nitrites which in return controls nitrates from my readings. And you can reuse the product a few times by recharging.


----------



## pyrrolin

ah, I prefer to juse use a normal polishing pad. I like to keep it basic, sponge for large particals, bio media and polishing, and if needed carbon.


----------



## xriddler

i am considering trying out purigen just to remove some of my tannins. its not that i dont like the tannins but it seems like its too tanned atm and the plants arent getting enough light penatration.


----------



## Egonsgirl

Pyrrolin, what is a cheaper substitute for a polishing pad. OR - what do you use as a pol. pad? Please and thank you. Also if I may kinda hijack (sorry) would a 2217 be toooo big for a 30g?


----------



## pyrrolin

so far for my rena, I have been buying the rena pad, its just filter floss. I don't like to use the fancy stuff that says it removes ammonia or nitrites or whatever they claim.

I like good old sponge for the main junk, a good bio media for bacteria and then some basic floss or something for polishing. I like to keep it natural


----------



## df001

I run my eheims with stock media, and find them to be perfect, but once the media disintergrates too much, i'm going to switch to just filterpads and floss batting to polish, I've done it before and it works great when you are using multiple filters on the same tank so you can always have good flow, and good biologicals, by alternating cleaning the filters on a regular basis.


----------



## drmrp2

Y2KGT said:


> There are several different ways to set up an Eheim Classic 2217 filter.
> 
> In the picture below you'll see three configurations with the first on the left being the most common.
> 
> You should have a green plastic screen on the bottom to keep the media off the bottom of the filter, followed by the Eheim MECH, then the blue course sponge, then the Eheim SUBSTRATpro and then the filter floss and finally another green plastic screen to keep the media from touching the top/motor.
> 
> In the third picture you can start with the green plastic screen and then the Eheim MECH followed by 5 blue course sponges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can buy any missing media from Angel Fins and they're making deliveries in the GTA on Sunday March 10th with the following stops:
> 
> •9:45 a.m Carpool parking lot - 401 and Regional Road 25 (Milton)
> •10:15 a.m. Starbucks - Hurontario St and Britannia Rd (Mississauga)
> •11:00 a.m. Future Shop (parking lot near Pet Value) - Weston Rd and highway 401
> •11:45 a.m. Chapters - Kennedy Rd and highway 401 (Kennedy Commons)
> •12:30 p.m. Swiss Chalet - Whites Rd and highway 401 (Pickering)
> •1:00 p.m. Bâton Rouge - Thickson Rd S and highway 401 (Whitby)
> 
> http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_..._28228&zenid=51b4e7c3fbe3a5908cdc63ba338f4187
> --
> Paul


Resurrecting old thread since i can't find the answer. Do i need 1L or 2L bag of substratpro for this config in 2217?


----------



## united natures

drmrp2 said:


> Resurrecting old thread since i can't find the answer. Do i need 1L or 2L bag of substratpro for this config in 2217?


uhh since he is adding other media I guess 1L would be enough


----------

